# Robbed in Aruba



## RLOGO (Jul 8, 2011)

I wanted to share this with the group.
We are at the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club. Yesterday, we reserved Palapa #301 and spent the day in and out of the water, at times leaving our goods unattended. Yes, not wise.  Well, someone helped themselves into the side pocket of our cooler and stole all the cash from my wallet.  There was more money than I should have, let me just say much more than a hundred dollars.  Surprisingly, they left the wallet and all the credit cards. Also, our beach bag held an IPod, Kindle and expensive SLR camera and all were untouched.  
Needless to say, I have learned a good lesson.


----------



## jimf41 (Jul 8, 2011)

Unfortunately this could happen anywhere not just Aruba. At Ocean Pointe and Frenchman's Cove the resorts are cashless. I thought all the MVW properties were using a cashless policy.

Don't let this ruin your vacation. It's money, not health, happiness or love. Lose one of those and you're really in trouble.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow! A considerate thief. Who'd a thunk it possible. I'd hang out on this same beach and just watch. This can't just be a one-time snatch- this perp has an M.O. that works. How'd (s)he know just which outside cooler pocket held the cash?  And to stand there and go through a wallet for just the cash? That takes cojones! I would think a thief would just pocket the whole wallet and dispose of what wasn't useful in a dumpster later.

Glad the OP didn't lose anything of real or hard-to-replace value. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## kjd (Jul 8, 2011)

They actually did you a favor by taking only your money.  Dishonest people in third world countries view tourists as rich and easy targets.  Same thing can happen in Miami but Aruba's reputation is not the best.  With the casinos being along the beach people will sometimes carry too much cash.  Sorry about your loss but thanks for alerting us.


----------



## jaym (Jul 8, 2011)

Regretful incident, for sure. I hope it doesn't ruin your trip.
Example of why I'll never leave my belongings unattended and unsecured, no matter where I am. 
I guess it does really demonstrate that theft, of any kind, can occur anywhere, anytime, just takes seconds to lose valuables. Cash is most vulnerable so needs to be watched carefully.  
At the beach or pool area, if possible, I'd rather keep just my room key and a few dollars in a small ziploc, in my swimsuit pocket (zipper or velcro pocket). Or even bury the bagged items, under the sand, under your cooler or bag. Obviously, bury discreetly when no one is observing you....another trick is to draw a safety pin through bag and inside of swimtrunk waistband so it won't float way when in the pool or ocean. (check once in awhile to be certain it's still there) 

I lock my car to run into the convenience store, even when getting gas, so I'm vigilant, bordering on paranoid but better safe than sorry....I agree about trying to see if u can spot the thief in action again. Maybe walk along the back area of beach a few times, see if you spot someone acting suspiciously. More than likely though, they may move on to another resort or area looking for next victim.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Jul 8, 2011)

RLOGO said:


> Surprisingly, they left the wallet and all the credit cards. Also, our beach bag held an IPod, Kindle and expensive SLR camera and all were untouched.



So sorry to hear about your loss.  I agree the upside is that if they had just just quickly snatched the whole bag, your financial loss & vacation TIME lost would have been much, much greater.  Probably well over a thousand dollars worth of valuables.  

Thanks for the reminder because it applies to anytime & anywhere when you are vacationing at the beach or pool.  

JayM,  I like your ideas. 

--- Rene


----------



## terryfic (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, but sorry for your loss.  Advice for first timers in Aruba, the beaches are public and open to anyone.  Otherwise, Aruba seems to be generally safe but always be alert anywhwere you travel.


----------



## 1950bing (Jul 8, 2011)

Do you remember the Holloway woman that asked no Americans go to Aruba
until what happened to her daughter was solved ?


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 8, 2011)

True story:

I was in the Caribbean 25 years ago on the island of Montserrat for an extended study for college (boondogle).  I came home to the house where we were renting and saw a police officer run out of the back of the house.  He had stolen all of our cash (eleven of us).  Who was I supposed to report this to?  Thank goodness most of us were cashing travelers checks for local currency piecemeal instead of having a lot on hand.  I lost the equivalent of about $20, but learned a very valuable lesson about how things can be very different abroad.


----------



## RLOGO (Jul 8, 2011)

*Getting over it*

Thanks for the comments.  I was bummed out all of last night. I am getting over it today. It’s just not something you want to experience while on vacation. I do consider myself fortunate that my credit cards and electronics were not taken.

Anyway, I am moving on.  Today we did the Arikok National Park, the Caves and Baby Beach.  BTY, we saw what appeared to be another couple reporting that something was stolen from them at Baby Beach.

As for our meals;
We had a great dinner at Wacky Wahoo’s last night
We had a nice lunch at Pelicans Nest
We were very disappointed with our dinner at Passions on the beach.  Fish was not fresh.
Excellent sunset dinner at Barefoot


----------



## griffinhouse (Jul 8, 2011)

A few years ago we were staying at the Boston Custom House. A wonderful place to stay.  We had stopped at the convenience store 1 block from the hotel and my husband had his pocket picked. He lost several hundred dollars, his driver's license, credit cards and his new Tumi wallet. We spent the entire afternoon cancelling credit cards and getting him some ID so we could fly home.  Not fun at all.  Goes to show you that it can happen anywhere and anytime.  We are much more careful now when vacationing.  BTW--about a week after we returned home we received a package from someone containing his wallet, ID and credit cards (cash was gone of course) with a note that said "Thought you might like your wallet back."


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2011)

Did you buy travel insurance? If so, you could possibly make a claim, though you would have to file a police report.

A few years ago we bought one of those small containers that you can hang around your neck on a lanyard. The container has a flip up lid that when it is closed and latched it is water tight. We put a small amount of cash in it along with our room key and ID. I can wear it in to the water without worry of anything getting wet. They sell them in most MVCI Marketplaces. We bought ours at Ocean Pointe.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 8, 2011)

1950bing said:


> Do you remember the Holloway woman that asked no Americans go to Aruba
> until what happened to her daughter was solved ?


Don't get me wrong- what happened there was beyond tragic. But, I have to say, relegating one of the safest islands as being dangerous because a poorly supervised teenager got too drunk to exercise good judgement is, IMHO, going overboard. Unfortunately, similar things have happened domestically as well. That doesn't make it any less tragic, but suffice it to say that there were contributing factors here. The reality is that no place is truly safe, and if one fails to exercise good judgment anywhere there is unfortunately an increased risk of malfeasance. 

I live in what is considered a very good neighborhood. I would not go to the local pool and leave a bag with my wallet and lots of electronic equipment unattended. I'm sorry to say this, and I truly feel badly for the OP, but it is a bit naive to feel that it is safe to do something in a foreign country that you wouldn't normally do at home. Being on vacation tends to impart a false sense of security, which it should not.

This reminds me a bit of something we did on our honeymoon in Puerto Rico. We walked along the beach alone at night, enjoying the romance of the water in the moonlight. A year or so later a classmate of my husband, who happened to be Puerto Rican, gasped when he heard what we had done, and told us how crazy we were. It had never occurred to us that it was a dangerous thing to do. Our perspective in our fifties, though, is different than when we were 21 and 22....


----------



## mdonato (Jul 8, 2011)

*Aruba*

We just returned from Aruba that is a bummer to hear.  Obviously people prey on tourist.  I hope Marriott cracks down as hard on this as they do if you arent on the right side of the beach.
My family and I were waiting to go tubing (maybe 5 minutes) and security approached us to go to go back to the Surf Club side.  I felt that was crazy.  The beach wasnt even crowded.  Maybe they need to give as much diligence to watch for suspicious activity then a family waiting for tubing.  Just my thought.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2011)

1950bing said:


> Do you remember the Holloway woman that asked no Americans go to Aruba
> until what happened to her daughter was solved ?



There is one island I won't go to, Bermuda. There too was a young girl murdered (Rebecca Middleton). However, the situation is slightly different in that the prosecution botched the whole thing. They offered a plea deal to the murderer to testify against the "accomplice" saying he was the murderer. However because the accomplice didn't commit the murder, he basically walked free. Then the murderer was out in about 5 years on the plea deal. One place where the justice system broke down, not a lack of evidence.


----------



## chunkygal (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that. Don't let it ruin your vacation.

One time we were robbed TWICE in a day in Washington, DC. We went into the air and space museum, parked on the mall and came back and our trunk had been crow barred open...in broad daylight in the crowded mall! So there was the theft and the car damage.Took the time to go through our suitcases.

That night, parked in my aunts driveway in Falls Church our windows were broken and the car ransacked. More damage.

The funny thing is this is when we were in college and had NOTHING to get.

What is worse is getting towed in DC..ask me how I know.

NOw I take the subway in.




H


----------



## Luckybee (Jul 8, 2011)

TimeshareMD said:


> We just returned from Aruba that is a bummer to hear.  Obviously people prey on tourist.  I hope Marriott cracks down as hard on this as they do if you arent on the right side of the beach.
> My family and I were waiting to go tubing (maybe 5 minutes) and security approached us to go to go back to the Surf Club side.  I felt that was crazy.  The beach wasnt even crowded.  Maybe they need to give as much diligence to watch for suspicious activity then a family waiting for tubing.  Just my thought.



They cannot...I repeat CANNOT prevent you from using the beach at any of the properties. The beach is public property ! They can however do the following, they can prevent you from taking their equipment ie tubes? to the adjoining space, and from using the chairs at the adjoining space( the palapas they get away with because no one has challenged them but that issue was litigated re: La Cabana and the court held that palapas once erected are fixtures and become public property). 
As a matter of interest and historic perspective, the reason for the vigilance is while the SC was being built the SC people were provided with access to the OC facilities ie beach, pool etc. The OC beach was overun and crowded !This was agreed to by the OC board and owners on the basis that the OC people would get access to the SC lazy river and pool once built. The SC people and board were unhappy about the overcrowding of their pool and the OC people were unhappy about the crowded beach. Push came to shove and here we are. 
As an OC owner I personally would hate if we went back to the shared arrangement(but I dont have kids travelling with us ). I have no interest at all in the SC facilities and despised the years when our beach was as crowded as the SC's is now. Where it does get interesting and actually quite funny is when you see the towel games whent there are families travelling together but staying at both properties  !

Easy way to prevent problems at the beach, ...ask a neighbouring palapa resident to watch your stuff while up and around ! Even so Im still surprised....many moons ago there were a few thefts from the beach but havent heard of any until now for a great number of years...too bad it had to happen to you  !


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2011)

Luckybee said:


> Easy way to prevent problems at the beach, ...ask a neighbouring palapa resident to watch your stuff while up and around ! Even so Im still surprised....many moons ago there were a few thefts from the beach but havent heard of any until now for a great number of years...too bad it had to happen to you  !



I personally do not ask a neighbor at the beach/pool to watch my stuff for me. It puts them in to an uncomfortable situation. I don't like it when people ask us to watch their stuff for them. I feel that I am somehow responsible if something happens and then if someone did come along, I have to get in to a confrontation where I shouldn't be involved. People should be responsible for their own belongings and not shirk that off on a stranger at the beach/pool while they run to the bar, back to their room or the restroom. We are careful to only take the minimum of what we need and take it with us in to the water when we can.


----------



## Luckybee (Jul 9, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I personally do not ask a neighbor at the beach/pool to watch my stuff for me. It puts them in to an uncomfortable situation. I don't like it when people ask us to watch their stuff for them. I feel that I am somehow responsible if something happens and then if someone did come along, I have to get in to a confrontation where I shouldn't be involved. People should be responsible for their own belongings and not shirk that off on a stranger at the beach/pool while they run to the bar, back to their room or the restroom. We are careful to only take the minimum of what we need and take it with us in to the water when we can.



I've never really thought twice about it since we always ask , and are in returned asked as well. I have no qualms about growling at someone should the need arise


----------



## Conan (Jul 9, 2011)

We had a camera taken off the beach in Aruba (the snorkel spot up the coast from the Marriott); what was frustrating is we saw a group of teens watching us in the water from onshore while we snorkeled.

Anyway after that I bought a waterproof bag that tethers to my wrist so I keep my valuables in the water with me whenever we travel.  It's kind of a nuisance but the peace of mind is priceless.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 9, 2011)

Rene McDaniel said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss.  I agree the upside is that if they had just just quickly snatched the whole bag, your financial loss & vacation TIME lost would have been much, much greater.  Probably well over a thousand dollars worth of valuables.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder because it applies to anytime & anywhere when you are vacationing at the beach or pool.
> 
> ...



I am also sorry for your lost and pray that you and the family are safe and ok.


----------



## qlaval (Jul 9, 2011)

RLOGO said:


> _.... I do consider myself fortunate that my credit cards and electronics were not taken.... _



Watch for any suspicious CC activities online if you can, they could easily have written the numbers down and since you haven't put a hold on your cards....


----------



## Mamianka (Jul 9, 2011)

RLOGO said:


> I wanted to share this with the group.
> We are at the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club. Yesterday, we reserved Palapa #301 and spent the day in and out of the water, at times leaving our goods unattended. Yes, not wise.  Well, someone helped themselves into the side pocket of our cooler and stole all the cash from my wallet.  There was more money than I should have, let me just say much more than a hundred dollars.  Surprisingly, they left the wallet and all the credit cards. Also, our beach bag held an IPod, Kindle and expensive SLR camera and all were untouched.
> Needless to say, I have learned a good lesson.



So sorry for you - we are all thankful that you and your family were not hurt in any way.  DH and I never swim together - one always stays with The Stuff. When I was in Staples awhile ago, they had this closeout item at the checkout - a thumb drive plus a vault - about 5 by 8 inches, tethered with a steel cable, like a computer lock cable; you can insert your valuables, and then lock this to a chair, etc.  Have not used it yet - only in the room as an adjunct to my computer cable. No substitue for vigilance - but handy.


----------



## RLOGO (Jul 9, 2011)

qlaval said:


> Watch for any suspicious CC activities online if you can, they could easily have written the numbers down and since you haven't put a hold on your cards....



Thanks for the advise.  I thought about that as well but I think who every did this wanted to get in and out.  I did go back to check-in and change my room key card just in case they grabbed one.


----------



## RLOGO (Jul 9, 2011)

pedro47 said:


> I am also sorry for your lost and pray that you and the family are safe and ok.



Thank you for the well wishes Rene and all.


----------



## RLOGO (Jul 9, 2011)

Mamianka said:


> DH and I never swim together - one always stays with The Stuff.



I know this is wise but on vacation one wants to spend time with their loved ones without taking turns.

I remember staying in Turks and Caicos years ago on an all-inclusive. Meals, drinks, boat trips, transportation were all included. I locked up my wallet on check-in and took it out on the last day. It was liberating.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Jul 10, 2011)

As long as we're sharing ripped-off stories.  We were in the airport in Puerto Vallarta.  Right after trading US for pesos, my husband put the envelope in the front flap of his backpack.  I was walking next to him the whole time, but somewhere in the airport someone stole the envelope out of the backpack.  We also learned a lesson.


----------



## stthomaslovers (Jul 11, 2011)

RLOGO said:


> Thanks for the comments.  I was bummed out all of last night. I am getting over it today. It’s just not something you want to experience while on vacation. I do consider myself fortunate that my credit cards and electronics were not taken.



Sorry for your loss, but...

You've got it the wrong way. You should be mad that the credit cards WEREN'T stolen, if they had to steal anything. You're only liable for up to $50 of fraudulent charges on credit cards, most of the time $0 if reported in a timely fashion. It's the law. Cash, you can't recoup or report stolen, so to speak.

Also, if your cards were stolen, you can call your issuers and have them overnight a new one (typically at no charge) to your location and be back up and running the next day. 

American Express is usually very good with this sort of issue, as well. So even if you had a few different cards stolen and one was an AmEx, you'd almost surely be back up and running by morning with at least your AmEx.

Again, sorry for the loss and I'm glad the SLR and other electronics didn't get stolen but just an FYI for anyone else, credit cards being stolen doesn't mean much. It's a pain but usually can be resolved with one phone call (per credit card) and in as little as 12-18 hours.


----------



## Sue K (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm with m61376!  Aruba is about the safest place I have ever vacationed and just because there was one murder there in dozens and dozens of years I won't stop going there.  The murdered girl was drunk out of her mind and there was no evidence of what happened to her.  Her friends dropped the ball on that one and should have been watching her very drunken back.  Just because the media grabbed the case and there was nothing on tv but that news for a long time does not make me want to stay away.  This happens all the time all over the world, even in the US.  Sad but true!

As far as the robbery is concerned, why on earth would anyone take over a hundred dollars to the beach.  There are safes in the rooms.  We have been going to Aruba every year for twelve years now and have never had anything taken on the beach, from our car or from our room.


----------



## RLOGO (Jul 12, 2011)

Sue K said:


> I'm with m61376!  Aruba is about the safest place I have ever vacationed and just because there was one murder there in dozens and dozens of years I won't stop going there.  The murdered girl was drunk out of her mind and there was no evidence of what happened to her.  Her friends dropped the ball on that one and should have been watching her very drunken back.  Just because the media grabbed the case and there was nothing on tv but that news for a long time does not make me want to stay away.  This happens all the time all over the world, even in the US.  Sad but true!
> 
> As far as the robbery is concerned, why on earth would anyone take over a hundred dollars to the beach.  There are safes in the rooms.  We have been going to Aruba every year for twelve years now and have never had anything taken on the beach, from our car or from our room.



All I can say about this post reply is "Wow"


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow!!! sorry to hear about this.  What do others do with their wallets, purses etc...while on vacation at the beach?


----------



## RLOGO (Jul 13, 2011)

pkyorkbeach said:


> Wow!!! sorry to hear about this.  What do others do with their wallets, purses etc...while on vacation at the beach?



One option is for someone to stand there and keep guard which is not my idea of a vacation. 

I saw many unattended bags after this incident happened to me. In my case it was money but it could have easily been a cameras, iPod, etc. There is no good answer.


----------



## bobbornstein (Jul 13, 2011)

pkyorkbeach said:


> Wow!!! sorry to hear about this.  What do others do with their wallets, purses etc...while on vacation at the beach?



I am the designated "money keeper" in my family. I have a waterproof case just bigger than credit card size from Otterbox that I put my credit cards and wife's, licenses, money, etc. and put it in my bathing suit zipper pocket and forget about it. If we want to take a walk, go for a swim in the pool or ocean, go to the casino or just follow my wife shopping (lol) then we have what we need and I don't worry about leaving it anywhere. Last year I even bought a waterproof camera and that goes in my bathing suit pocket also. Aruba is pretty much safe, it just gives me peace of mind not to have to worry. About 4 years ago at the Surf Club we dropped off our towels and sandals on a chair as we entered the lazy river. You guessed it, all was gone when we came out. I had really nice Reef sandals and the Surf Club gave me a hard time about the "lost towels" but eventually after discussions with security, they did not charge me. 

All the other "valuable stuff" stays in the room.


----------



## learnalot (Jul 13, 2011)

pkyorkbeach said:


> Wow!!! sorry to hear about this.  What do others do with their wallets, purses etc...while on vacation at the beach?



We don't usually bring valuables to the beach.  I have a swim skirt that has a little zipper pocket in the back that will hold a room key, credit card and drivers license for id.  The only camera we would usually bring down to the beach is our small waterproof digital that we can keep with us.  We would leave other valuables in the safe in the room.  There are also some places that have the lockers you can rent - we have used them at the baths at virgin gorda and hanauma bay on oahu.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 13, 2011)

This is what we use. When Ian first got it - and before he knew how to secure it - he had gone surfing with his kids at Waikiki. The aqua-pak came out of his pocket and it had his brand new i-phone, cash and id in it. When he realized it was gone, he went back to the hotel room and called it. One of the lifeguards answered. Phone, money, etc. all fine.

Since that time, Ian had found a line of swimsuits that has a great zipper pocket that he likes. He puts the aquapak in his pocket. We no longer leave more than towels, sunscreen and sandals at the beach. 

It works great!

elaine


----------



## Old Hickory (Jul 13, 2011)

pkyorkbeach said:


> Wow!!! sorry to hear about this.  What do others do with their wallets, purses etc...while on vacation at the beach?



Keep it in the safe in the room.  Watch, rings, car keys, etc.  I'll add that we don't "offer-up" Ipods or Kindles or other electronics to thieves, either.  

Sloppy/oblivious tourist invite criminal activity.  Why do you need a large amount of cash or a wallett/purse, on the beach or poolside?


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 13, 2011)

Evil people are everywhere.  Last week there was a shooting in my sister in law's apartment complex.  Three people were killed. 

However, I think Aruba must be a safer place now that Yoran Van derSloot is in a Peruvian prison.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 13, 2011)

We leave everything in the safe in the villa.  You do not have to pay cash at the restaurants on the property--just sign it to your room.  I bring my kindle to the beach but I carry it in a waterproof bag!!!


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jul 13, 2011)

My wife's wallet was stolen from a zippered purse on the subway in Rome. We are careful, but it happens. These folks practice and are very, very good.

We always carry 2 different CC's (4 total). I keep a list of the last 4 digits of the account numbers and the international contact numbers for the banks. That way when we cancelled her cards, mine were still good--plus Amex. Worked well for us.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mr. Vker said:


> My wife's wallet was stolen from a zippered purse on the subway in Rome. We are careful, but it happens. These folks practice and are very, very good.
> 
> We always carry 2 different CC's (4 total). I keep a list of the last 4 digits of the account numbers and the international contact numbers for the banks. That way when we cancelled her cards, mine were still good--plus Amex. Worked well for us.



That's actually a really good idea. We never think it will happen to us, but if it does that probably would save half a day of vacation that it would otherwise take to straighten things out.

Pickpockets in Rome are notorious. The worst part is that some of the best ones are young gypsy kids, that you'd never suspect. We saw one get slammed by a tourist as she tried to pick his wallet as the subway doors opened; it was so fast it was memorable fifteen years later.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 14, 2011)

m61376 said:


> That's actually a really good idea. We never think it will happen to us, but if it does that probably would save half a day of vacation that it would otherwise take to straighten things out.
> 
> Pickpockets in Rome are notorious. The worst part is that some of the best ones are young gypsy kids, that you'd never suspect. We saw one get slammed by a tourist as she tried to pick his wallet as the subway doors opened; it was so fast it was memorable fifteen years later.



My husband was a victim of 2 10 year old pickpockets in Rome in 1997.  We were walking down the street when 2 little girls ran up to him and started fumbling with his hip pack.  I saw it and I grabbed the girl's wrist who had a handful of cash-- I got the cash back but her friend stole my husbands glasses.  We then had to find an optician in Rome and have a pair of glasses made.  That experience has made us more vigilant when we travel!!


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 14, 2011)

Bummer for the OP.  Good lesson.  

We love our Aquapacs.  We use the Keymaster whenever we do water activities, such as snorkeling or even swimming at the resort pool. It can hold a room key, cash, car keys, a few credit cards, cell phone, and driver's license.  

http://www.aquapac.net/usastore/water-drybags-keymaster-899-0.html

If we take the camera, we store our pocket sized 8x zoom Canon into a medium sized Aquapac. No more lugging along our Nikon D50 on vacation. 

http://www.aquapac.net/usastore/water-electronics-medium-875-0.html

And, of course, we exercise common sense.  Most days we just leave our car doors unlocked and our windows partially down in the rental car to show that we don't have anything of value. We never open the trunk at a Tourist Central location, throw something in and lock it, like I've seen so many tourists do. And we've learned to pare down what we bring and make good use of the hotel safe and our Aquapacs.


----------



## Larry (Jul 14, 2011)

ilene13 said:


> We leave everything in the safe in the villa.  You do not have to pay cash at the restaurants on the property--just sign it to your room.  I bring my kindle to the beach but I carry it in a waterproof bag!!!



I Agree completely I put my wallet, passport and all Jewelry in the in room safe and take a travel bag to the beach which includes our sun glasses, sun screen, books, and a small waterproof round plastic holder that I roll up about $20 dollars in singles and five dollar bills for tips for the lounge charges and waiters on the beach. If I intend on renting any water sports like a jet ski etc. I just bring enough extra money to pay for it for the day.

I do not need any credit cards since I charge everything else to the room when staying at any  of my Aruba timeshares.

So why would anyone need a couple of hundred dollars and CC at the beach in Aruba?????????


----------



## RLOGO (Jul 14, 2011)

Larry said:


> So why would anyone need a couple of hundred dollars and CC at the beach in Aruba?????????



The night before we thought we would try the Hyatt casino but left soon after without making a bet because it was just too crowded. Instead we went for a walk and had a drink. 

Next morning we had a palapa reserved so we grabbed our goods and wallet and went to the beach forgetting the money was still there from the night before. It was the perfect storm. If there was $20 in the wallet would it really make it any better.  The fact is that someone went into my cooler and through my wallet and helped themselves to my belongings.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 14, 2011)

RLOGO said:


> The fact is that someone went into my cooler and through my wallet and helped themselves to my belongings.



Yeah, but thank god they didn't steal your Bud Lite!


----------



## RLOGO (Jul 14, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> Yeah, but thank god they didn't steal your Bud Lite!



Funny!!! 

I would'nt be so upset if they took a Bud Lite.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jul 14, 2011)

m61376 said:


> That's actually a really good idea. We never think it will happen to us, but if it does that probably would save half a day of vacation that it would otherwise take to straighten things out.
> 
> Pickpockets in Rome are notorious. The worst part is that some of the best ones are young gypsy kids, that you'd never suspect. We saw one get slammed by a tourist as she tried to pick his wallet as the subway doors opened; it was so fast it was memorable fifteen years later.



Thank you. Should have also mentioned--she did lose her DL as well. But, the passport was in the safe. (we keep a copy in our pocket.) So, it took about 45 mins to resolve on the phone. Amex (near the Spanish steps) replaced her card and,in no way, spoiled our vacation.


----------



## sammy (Jul 14, 2011)

RLOGO said:


> Thanks for the comments.  I was bummed out all of last night. I am getting over it today. It’s just not something you want to experience while on vacation. I do consider myself fortunate that my credit cards and electronics were not taken.
> 
> Anyway, I am moving on.  Today we did the Arikok National Park, the Caves and Baby Beach.  BTY, we saw what appeared to be another couple reporting that something was stolen from them at Baby Beach.
> 
> ...



Wow, RLOGO!  What a way to put a damper on what is supposed to be a wonderful vacation.  I am relieved for you that your family is safe and that nothing worse happened.  That said, it is still a bummer and a big reminder to all of us.

I get to feeling so comfortable at these resorts - that we're all in the same boat - decent people off for a relaxing and fun week or so away from the pressures of home - we're all the same - and tend to be very trusting and leave belongings unattended at the pools and beach and even leave my valuables out in the room when there are safes RIGHT THERE for our use!  

Thank you for the reminder and I am relieved that you learned your lesson on cash only.  Best to you and your family for looking past and having a great vacation regardless .


----------



## Kel (Jul 16, 2011)

I’m sorry your money was stolen.  Like someone else posted - it does seem odd to me that someone took the time to open your wallet, take the cash and put the wallet back.  The first thing I thought was that maybe someone in your group (like a teenager) took the cash or that your spouse took the cash and forgot about it.  Also, when you posted that you were “robbed” - I thought you were robbed at the hands of someone.  That would have been even worse.

We don’t leave anything of value on the beach unattended.  My husband puts his cash, ID and credit card in a zip pocket in his board shorts.  I put my cash, ID and credit card in a waterproof dry pouch and hook it around my waist.  I can also fit a small camera in the pouch.   See link for a similar pouch:
http://cascadedesigns.com/sealline/packs-and-duffles/seal-pak/product

When we are on the beach or at a pool I have a backpack that has slide release buckles that I hook to my chair and cooler.  If someone grabs my backpack (beach bag) they are going be dragging a chair and cooler along with it.  It’s just a deterrent (and there is nothing in the backpack/beach bag that can’t be easily replaced).

Like another poster - we also lock a credit card in the room safe and carry a different card with us just in case we lose a card.

Thank you for reminding everyone to be careful.  Happy travels and be safe.


----------



## RLOGO (Jul 17, 2011)

Kel said:


> I’m sorry your money was stolen.  Like someone else posted - it does seem odd to me that someone took the time to open your wallet, take the cash and put the wallet back.  The first thing I thought was that maybe someone in your group (like a teenager) took the cash or that your spouse took the cash and forgot about it.  Also, when you posted that you were “robbed” - I thought you were robbed at the hands of someone.  That would have been even worse.



I can tell you with 100% certainty that no one from my group took the money as I was traveling with my wife and kids and we were all in shock when we discovered it.

As to why they only took the cash I do have a theory which really has no basis therefore I will not post it here.

I do agree with you that being robbed at the hands of someone would have been much, much worse but I did post this with the objective of bringing the issue to everyone’s attention to alert them to exercise caution and hopefully help prevent it from happening to them.


----------



## Cobra1950 (Jul 17, 2011)

As to Natalee Holloway, no question she could have avoided getting herself in that situation, but the followup police work by the locals was years of corrupt judgeships and keystone kops.
   I would never go to Aruba for that reason, might better go to Mexico, at least you know the damage will be limited to your head


----------



## Luckybee (Jul 17, 2011)

Cobra...pls dont take this the wrong way but...you're kidding right ? 

Aruba has very very little serious crime and perhaps the Holloway situation wasn't handled as though it might have been in North America because of inexperience on the part of the police it is still better by miles than one would get in Mexico where it isnt a case of inexperience but rather bribery and payoffs !

If you really dont understand what Im' talking about here is a link from last year re the Canadians killed in Mexico in recent years. If you wish to follow up and see the haphazard investigations send me a pm and I'll be happy to enlighten you. I can only imagine what the numbers are like vis a vie Americans.

http://news.nationalpost.com/2010/11/16/timeline-canadians-killed-in-mexico-since-2006/

I'm going to suggest that you obviously are lacking in a significant amount of info if you truly believe that...either that or you've been duped by uninformed individuals.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jul 18, 2011)

Won't even comment on some of the ridiculous anti-Aruba posts.

But this is one of the best investments I've ever made:

http://www.vacationvault.com/


----------



## RLOGO (Jul 18, 2011)

Cathy in Boston said:


> Won't even comment on some of the ridiculous anti-Aruba posts.
> 
> But this is one of the best investments I've ever made:
> 
> http://www.vacationvault.com/



I love it! Thanks


----------



## esk444 (Jul 18, 2011)

Cathy in Boston said:


> Won't even comment on some of the ridiculous anti-Aruba posts.
> 
> But this is one of the best investments I've ever made:
> 
> http://www.vacationvault.com/



That looks awesome.  I think I am going to order one for my next beach vacation.

FYI, I saw it at Home Depot for $19.


----------



## Luckybee (Jul 18, 2011)

Cathy

Thanks so much for that link. We're travelling to Costa Rica in March and I just finished reading about someone who even had their flip flops stolen from the beach.....lol.  Although we still wouldnt take anything of significant value to the beach...that vault will still help. Im ordering one right away(well as soon as I decide on the colour  )


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 18, 2011)

I like the looks of the Vault but I can just imagine someone dragging my chair off with all of my belongings On our first trip to Aruba we had a rental jeep and it was a hassle to put the top back on, so we left it off. We stopped off downtown and someone made off with a banana, a Mountain Dew and one wet hotel towel. I figured someone must have been hungry and needed a cool towel so we had a laugh about it. Seriously anything is fair game these days. 

And I don't pass judgement on the Aruban justice system when we clearly have problems with our own when Casey Anthony walks away a free woman.


----------



## bobbornstein (Jul 18, 2011)

Weimaraner said:


> I like the looks of the Vault but I can just imagine someone dragging my chair off with all of my belongings On our first trip to Aruba we had a rental jeep and it was a hassle to put the top back on, so we left it off. We stopped off downtown and someone made off with a banana, a Mountain Dew and one wet hotel towel. I figured someone must have been hungry and needed a cool towel so we had a laugh about it. Seriously anything is fair game these days.
> 
> And I don't pass judgement on the Aruban justice system when we clearly have problems with our own when Casey Anthony walks away a free woman.



Made me think of a theft that happened to us. We were staying at the Kauai Marriott and we were playing a card game that requires 5 decks of cards on the upper lounge deck so we had a $10 card shuffler. Went to the pool and left the shuffler (with the cards), a beach towel, pen and paper. Came back 30 minutes later and all was gone. We figured that housekeeping picked it up but no luck when we asked. Just realized maybe the towel was the common thread. LOL -  Obviously no big deal it was just the idea that a theft can happen anywhere.


----------



## esk444 (Jul 18, 2011)

Weimaraner said:


> I like the looks of the Vault but I can just imagine someone dragging my chair off with all of my belongings On our first trip to Aruba we had a rental jeep and it was a hassle to put the top back on, so we left it off. We stopped off downtown and someone made off with a banana, a Mountain Dew and one wet hotel towel. I figured someone must have been hungry and needed a cool towel so we had a laugh about it. Seriously anything is fair game these days.
> 
> And I don't pass judgement on the Aruban justice system when we clearly have problems with our own when Casey Anthony walks away a free woman.



I think it is enough of a deterrent for a quick strike thief, who will rob the next person over, than go through the hassles of stealing an entire chair or trying to break open the box.

The first time I was ever robbed was parking on the street in DC in the early 1990's.  They stole a Atari 2600 in my trunk that I just recently bought at a flea market for $10 and $2 worth of change.  They were nice enough to leave me the cartridges for Astroids and Shoot Out.  The busted window cost me $150 to fix and a half day of work.  Things an addiction to crack will make you do.


----------

